# Plow compatiblity



## sniperears (Oct 8, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if Warn mount plates and Cycle Country mount plates are interchangeable? I.E. can I attach a Cycle Country push tube to a Warn mount plate and vice versa?


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

No, the attachment points are different widths. I don't off hand remember what the widths are but I already tried it.


----------



## ATVGUY (Oct 6, 2008)

*I would say no*

I would say you cant. My cycle country measures 14 1/2" wide (were the plow mounts). I do know you can buy just a mounting plate from cycle country if you just need a part.


----------

